# A little advice from revo 13 owners please



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

So after a few years hiatus and a move to our countries western shores I'm getting back into the game and this time I'm doing it how I always wanted, hands free.
I've been looking for a good second hand hobie (outback, revo, adventure or even AI) and I've come across this one (link below) now the only thing putting me off are the outriggers on it and their placement on the kayak. Could any revo owners let me know what they think and if the placement of these outriggers could be more of a hinderence than help. My thoughts are besides making paddling difficult it also limits the already limited space on the revo for forward mounted rod holders, which I would most definitely want. http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/parmelia ... 1053920131


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

What type of fishing will you be doing? The question is realy why do you need to use the outriggers, I have a revo 11 and have never felt the need for them, but in saying that I do not go deep off shore. If you were going to use a sail then they would probably be good for changing direction.

It looks like the outriggers are mounted on scotty mounts so these could be changed to rod holders and you could mount the outriggers in a different spot if really needed.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't place the outriggers there myself but it looks like they're sitting on the standard Scotty mounts which you could attach Scotty rod holders to up front. Looks like they're in the standard position just in front of the side pockets. If you still wanted to utilise the outriggers you could buy another pair of Scotty mounts and mount them somewhere behind the seat.

Marty


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't feel I need or necessarily want the outriggers myself but as they're already fitted there, there is not much I can do about it. I will check with the seller if they are Scotty mounts (a thought that had not occurred to me) if that's the case then I might be in business


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Well just confirmed they are Scotty's so just need to go take a look now. Any tips on what I should be looking for on the revos regarding wear etc?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Not too much to wear out on a Revo unless it has been dragged around. Then it may have some wear along thekeel line especially at the stern. 
Check the hull in good light for any hair line cracks. Areas to check would be; around the inside of the drive well, the rear scuppers where the cart inserts, the sockets where the seat posts insert and inside the front hatch at the top of the tube that the mast sits in. On the Mirage drive just check the condition of the fins and that the masts are not bent but all of the drive parts are replaceable so don't worry too much.
Those Scotty mounts at the front are perfectly positioned for Scotty Rocket launcher tubeshttp://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/rod-holders/RocketLauncher.htm


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Just a quick update.
I decided not to go with the yum yum yellow revo mentioned above but instead picked up this mint condition olive one.
It was bought brand new in late 2011 but only used 3 times :shock: a claim I found a little dubious at first but after having a look, it has all the (lack of) wear and scratches to make me believe it's true. All for the bargain price of $1800


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like an awesome deal to me. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Fabulous buy. An empty canvas. Now you can pimp it out the way you want.


----------

